# rain



## extgreen (Oct 26, 2011)

so is it worth it to hunt in the rain? Just got back in and it was pouring all day. everything that was on my cam was not showing up. So next time it's raining should i just save myself the headache?


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

After a rain is one of the best times to catch a buck working (renewing) scrapes....WW


----------



## NitroNX898 (Apr 7, 2009)

wet dreams said:


> After a rain is one of the best times to catch a buck working (renewing) scrapes....WW


X2, I have seen lots of animals right after a rain.


----------



## extgreen (Oct 26, 2011)

lol ok so since i didn't get any direct feed back i take it that during the rain sucks and after the rain is a good time.


----------



## Bassman5119 (Feb 26, 2008)

I sat in the stand morning and evening Saturday and Sunday and the rest of the week until yesterday and didn't see hogs or deer, but my E. Tx. lease should not be confused with a good lease. We have trail cam pictures of deer and hogs feeding in the rain, so yes, they will come out in it. Right time, right stand. I also prefer being in the stand after the rain though. Hey, it's better than being at work.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Some of the best bucks taken are taken in some nasty weather but deer movment is not what I would be concerned with. I don't hunt or don't plan to hunt in the rain, its hard enough to stay on some blood trails and I don't like to spine shoot m....WW


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

I think hunting in a drizzle or light rain can be great. During a heavy rain everything takes cover 

When I was younger and more driven I would hunt in all conditions but I must admit now that I am older I pass on some conditions

I hunt for fun. If it's not fun why go?

One more thing to consider. Blood trails wash away in the rain.


----------



## extgreen (Oct 26, 2011)

ya that's why i stopped hunting that day. i figured if i did shoot something by the time i gave it a chance to rest and die the trail would have been gone.


----------

